# My band got signed to Prosthetic because of this forum!



## KFW (Sep 14, 2018)

So I thought you guys might be interested since this place is pretty much 3/4 of us trying to self-promote our music...but a while back I got an email from Prosthetic Records about signing with them, and it turns out their A&R guy was just simply browsing this forum and saw something I posted with tunes. Fast forward a bit, and we got funding to do a bitchin' music video, record a sweet album, and now we're looking at setting up some decent tours (which in one sentence that sounds a little quick, this has been like 2 years in the making). So for all of you guys who feel like you're tunes just get lost in the garbage nowadays, I think there could be hope!

Here's our music video that we just dropped:


----------



## JD27 (Sep 14, 2018)

Not bad, very different for sure. Vocals actually remind me a bit of Tears for Fears.


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 14, 2018)

Shout Shout Let It All Out


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Sep 14, 2018)

lol

Well congrats but the vocals absolutely kill it for me. I will say that it is very different to hear Tears for fears over metal so kudos for stepping outside of the box but definitely not for me. Can't please everyone I guess but I was absolutely jamming out until the vocals started.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 14, 2018)

I just saw this music video in my sub box and was gonna skip over it but I'm glad I didn't because this stuff is pretty damn good.


----------



## Element0s (Sep 14, 2018)

Dude this is sweet. I actually like the vocals, it's like Tears for Fear meets King Diamond's non-falsetto register. Great stuff. Doesn't sound obnoxiously djenty or anything either, just nice and meaty. Congrats and great work. Love the video too--stop motion is so rad. This couldn't have been cheap to produce.


----------



## budda (Sep 14, 2018)

Man that's cool, congrats!


----------



## Edika (Sep 14, 2018)

Cool video and nice song and of course congratulations for getting signed!

It'll require a few spins to get the whole vibe and the vocals are quite different from what you'd expect from this music. It's really difficult to write good vocal lines that sit great with the music if it's quite busy.


----------



## mastapimp (Sep 15, 2018)

Awesome video! Same guy that did the Mastodon - Bedazzled Fingernails one a few years back. Love it!


----------



## fps (Sep 15, 2018)

Fantastic to hear about your success!! Well done, great work on the tune too!!


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Sep 15, 2018)

Thank God, something that doesn't sound like a quacky wet fart. Quite enjoyed it, keep it up!


----------



## Albake21 (Sep 15, 2018)

I really love this! I definitely need to get used to the vocals though. The video is so damn cool. Did you just hire someone to make it?


----------



## eggy in a bready (Sep 16, 2018)

initially i wasn't gonna listen but then somebody mentioned tears for fears and i jumped on that play button


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 16, 2018)

I got way more of a Devin Townsend vibe than Tears for Fears. 

Really cool stuff!


----------



## RoRo56 (Sep 17, 2018)

That's awesome man, congrats! I got your self titled ep from Bandcamp years ago (on the recommendation of Ben Sharp/Cloudkicker) and still jam it every couple months.


----------



## HANIAK (Sep 17, 2018)

Cool stuff! congrats man!


----------



## HANIAK (Sep 17, 2018)

Oh, and I love the vocals!! Wish they were louder in the mix!


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 17, 2018)

Good stuff. The vocals kinda remind me.of later-era Peter Steele.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 17, 2018)

Congratulations!

Digging the video, and the sound - especially the vocals. Generic/monotone screaming is an immediate turn-off for me. This, in contrast, is a real treat.

Good on y'all for doing something a little different. Here's hoping it takes you places.


----------



## brector (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice! And congrats! I don't mind the vocals at all. Need to listen to it with something other than my Bluetooth in ear from work lol

-Brian


----------



## mguilherme87 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hell yes dude, good job! Congrats on the signing.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 17, 2018)

Congrats man that's awesome! I really dig the tune too, vocals are different but I dig them. Also not sure where you're getting the DT feel from, Axe, but I definitely see the Tears for Fears connection.


----------



## musicaldeath (Sep 17, 2018)

Damn, thats a cool story. Music is cool. Has a Devy vibe to it along with those vocals. YOu guys sound pretty unique. I dig it.


----------



## KFW (Sep 18, 2018)

Dudes, thanks a bunch! Didn't get a chance to respond until now. Awesome feedback and I'm really glad some of you guys dig it. A couple of us in the band are into Devin Townsend so I think some of that is bound to come out, the vocals are just a happy accident--we auditioned singers for a long time, and it was AWFUL. Just decided to do it ourselves. Thanks again dudes, I wish I could respond individually but that'd be a book


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Sep 18, 2018)

KFW said:


> Dudes, thanks a bunch! Didn't get a chance to respond until now. Awesome feedback and I'm really glad some of you guys dig it. A couple of us in the band are into Devin Townsend so I think some of that is bound to come out, the vocals are just a happy accident--we auditioned singers for a long time, and it was AWFUL. Just decided to do it ourselves. Thanks again dudes, I wish I could respond individually but that'd be a book


Hey man do your thing and I hope you guys see a lot of success from this. It is awesome to be moving in the direction you are. I admit, I was harsh in my opinion on the vocals. I usually am but like I said you are absolutely stepping outside of the box with that and doing something different which is a good thing either way.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 18, 2018)

Hah, just watched it again and caught the skit at the end, which I'd missed on the first pass. Raises the whole thing up a notch!


----------



## KFW (Sep 18, 2018)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Hey man do your thing and I hope you guys see a lot of success from this. It is awesome to be moving in the direction you are. I admit, I was harsh in my opinion on the vocals. I usually am but like I said you are absolutely stepping outside of the box with that and doing something different which is a good thing either way.



Not harsh at all man! I'm actually always really interested to hear what people don't like about it, I've found it's mostly polarizing which I reckon could be a good thing. 



synrgy said:


> Hah, just watched it again and caught the skit at the end, which I'd missed on the first pass. Raises the whole thing up a notch!



Dude, the guy who made the video (Thomas) is awesome. As someone mentioned earlier, he's the guy who made that Mastodon video a while back for Bedazzled Fingernails. We just all hit it off super well, and he gets super wrapped up in the process and just has a billion ideas that we all get to bounce off each other. Sometimes I'd forget we were making the video for people to watch, and it'd end up with us just having fun with it. So I'm glad people respond to it! We're releasing a behind-the-scenes soon where he goes into detail about the whole process, pretty mind-blowing.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 18, 2018)

Digging the vocals more with each listen. The first line kinda threw me for a loop the first time listening to it but by the end of the chorus I was hooked. Gonna check out your previous stuff on Spotify/bandcamp soon for sure.


----------



## KFW (Sep 19, 2018)

BlackMastodon said:


> Digging the vocals more with each listen. The first line kinda threw me for a loop the first time listening to it but by the end of the chorus I was hooked. Gonna check out your previous stuff on Spotify/bandcamp soon for sure.



Thanks dude! We have an EP and a full length out on all platforms (and the pre-order for the new one). This next one is due out November 9th, and we have a couple more singles being released before then.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Sep 19, 2018)

KFW said:


> ...and it'd end up with us *just having fun with it*.



Success confirmed. Congrats man, you guys must all be so pumped right now.


----------



## 777timesgod (Sep 20, 2018)

Does this mean that the members here get 3/4 of all of your earnings? *Opens wallet*


----------



## p0ke (Sep 20, 2018)

Congrats man! What a great way to get signed  And that's a pretty catchy tune, it's been stuck in my head for a couple of days now. Very unique sound, and that video goes really well with it. I wasn't that fond of the vocals at first, but then I realized they're a big part of making it sound interesting, so they're totally worth getting used to.


----------



## khanate7 (Sep 20, 2018)

Bro dont listen to anybody about changing the vocals. This is sick.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 20, 2018)

Listening to some of the backlog I can see some of the DT influence now. You guys have a really unique sound and I am all in, really like what I'm hearing (Sound of Thunde ris a killer tune)! Hope to hear a lot more from you guys and hope it takes off now that you're signed.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 20, 2018)

Yeah, that was sick


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Sep 20, 2018)

I dug the hell out of that, music and video. Congratulations!


----------



## p0ke (Sep 21, 2018)

BlackMastodon said:


> I can see some of the DT influence now



For me the second riff of the video song was enough to hear the influence, the mix is very different but the actual riff sounds very much like something Devin might do.


----------



## KFW (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks guys!!!



777timesgod said:


> Does this mean that the members here get 3/4 of all of your earnings? *Opens wallet*



Use the code "sevenstring.org" when you see us live to get a FREE picture with the band.



p0ke said:


> Congrats man! What a great way to get signed  And that's a pretty catchy tune, it's been stuck in my head for a couple of days now. Very unique sound, and that video goes really well with it. I wasn't that fond of the vocals at first, but then I realized they're a big part of making it sound interesting, so they're totally worth getting used to.



Awesome to hear! And yeah, I think in the context of a whole album is when it starts to click with most people. Stoked on that kind of feedback! 



BlackMastodon said:


> Listening to some of the backlog I can see some of the DT influence now. You guys have a really unique sound and I am all in, really like what I'm hearing (Sound of Thunde ris a killer tune)! Hope to hear a lot more from you guys and hope it takes off now that you're signed.



Sweeeet! Thanks dude


----------



## neotronic (Sep 24, 2018)

Dig it!

Btw. Is that animation made with puppets? Like a old-school time-leapse animation?


----------



## lava (Sep 25, 2018)

I've been listening to you guys since the first Bandcamp EP, love your stuff. So happy to hear you're having success. I'll put in my vote saying I like the vocals.

Incidentally, I was listening to Beck's "Colors" album the other day (great album), and at times it kind of sounded like he was ripping you off! Check out the song "I'm so Free".


----------



## I play music (Sep 25, 2018)

Wow the animation in that video is super cool and something I hadn't seen before. How was this made? Looks like sooo much more work than a normal music video...


----------



## KFW (Sep 28, 2018)

lava said:


> I've been listening to you guys since the first Bandcamp EP, love your stuff. So happy to hear you're having success. I'll put in my vote saying I like the vocals.
> 
> Incidentally, I was listening to Beck's "Colors" album the other day (great album), and at times it kind of sounded like he was ripping you off! Check out the song "I'm so Free".



That's kinda crazy, a few weeks ago my girlfriend was playing that song in the car, and I quietly thought to myself "Hmmm. I could see us doing this." I appreciate the support, dude. 



I play music said:


> Wow the animation in that video is super cool and something I hadn't seen before. How was this made? Looks like sooo much more work than a normal music video...



Thomas Yagodinski (the guy who did the stop motion) put together this entire making-of for the video. It's as much work as it looks like...literally every frame of the video is an individual photo, and he moves every single puppet in unison frame by frame. So the shots where the band is playing while all of the concert goers are moshing? He had to match the band to the music (which he had us record ourselves playing the song at 24 fps) all while keeping track of the audience. Pretty intense stuff. 

Here's the making of video for you guys that are interested in how it was made!


----------



## littlebadboy (Sep 28, 2018)

It's nice! I'm a fan already!


----------



## littlebadboy (Sep 28, 2018)

It's nice! I'm a fan already!


----------



## Open Lane (Oct 3, 2018)

High quality stuff. Thank you for sharing


----------



## KFW (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks guys!

And we dropped another new single from the album, I think you guys will dig this one.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Oct 23, 2018)

This is fucking rad man. Reminds me of Killing Joke.


----------



## KFW (Nov 11, 2018)

Album is out!!!

You can check it out at the link below on Bandcamp, or take a listen on any of the streaming platforms.

https://fourstrokebaron.bandcamp.com

Would love to hear what you guys think about it. Also, we got a sweet sax solo from Jorgen Munkeby on the last track


----------



## mastapimp (Nov 12, 2018)

KFW said:


> Album is out!!!
> 
> You can check it out at the link below on Bandcamp, or take a listen on any of the streaming platforms.
> 
> ...



I got my physical copy today and love it after 2 spins. I always enjoy a well thought out composition with interludes and thematic tie-ins. Getting a lot of DT/SYL vibes at some times, other times kind of APC mer de noms era. Big fan of the drumming and grooves. It's heavy and dark, but a different flavor than i'm used to, which is nice. Lots of 80s influence which reminds me of my childhood and some of my first experiences and memories tied to that kind of vibe and music.

The first track kicked my ass! The audio assault after the 80's techno intro was great and i'm glad the lead-in to "Planet Silver Screen's" music video was still there! I also love the outro to "Neon Person!" Other than the tracks that have already been released, my favorites are "A Matter of Seconds" and "7th of July". "Duplex" is a nice change of pace and the vocal intro to "Video Maniacs" is refreshing. 

Between Jorgen's sax contributions to your album, Marty's last 2 albums, and the sax all over Rivers of Nihil's last release, i'm a firm believer that it can work in heavy music. Well done!

Also, did you produce and engineer this record yourselves? I tried finding a production credit in the liners and didn't notice!


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 12, 2018)

Sax, yes.

Yes to the rest of it as well, but especially to the sax.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 12, 2018)

That's a really cool video with some fantastic music - congrats! Would dig the vocals if they were contrasting another voice that was more "metal" but as they are, for my tastes they get old quick. But, I could see them appealing to a lot of folks.


----------



## KFW (Nov 15, 2018)

mastapimp said:


> I got my physical copy today and love it after 2 spins. I always enjoy a well thought out composition with interludes and thematic tie-ins. Getting a lot of DT/SYL vibes at some times, other times kind of APC mer de noms era. Big fan of the drumming and grooves. It's heavy and dark, but a different flavor than i'm used to, which is nice. Lots of 80s influence which reminds me of my childhood and some of my first experiences and memories tied to that kind of vibe and music.
> 
> The first track kicked my ass! The audio assault after the 80's techno intro was great and i'm glad the lead-in to "Planet Silver Screen's" music video was still there! I also love the outro to "Neon Person!" Other than the tracks that have already been released, my favorites are "A Matter of Seconds" and "7th of July". "Duplex" is a nice change of pace and the vocal intro to "Video Maniacs" is refreshing.
> 
> ...



Dude, awesome! Thanks a ton for buying it and I'm super stoked you like it. And yes, we did it ourselves at a sweet little studio spot we have. 



prlgmnr said:


> Sax, yes.
> 
> Yes to the rest of it as well, but especially to the sax.



Thanks dude!



Iron1 said:


> That's a really cool video with some fantastic music - congrats! Would dig the vocals if they were contrasting another voice that was more "metal" but as they are, for my tastes they get old quick. But, I could see them appealing to a lot of folks.



Yeah that's definitely been the most polarizing bit so far, people seem to love it or hate it. Thanks man!


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2018)

Robot Chicken: The Musical


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 16, 2018)

KFW said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> And we dropped another new single from the album, I think you guys will dig this one.



I will be the first to admit, I clicked on that first video when this topic was first posted, and whether it was where my head was at the time, I was having a bad day, too much earwax in the earholes lol, whatever the case was, I just did not "get" your music at all. Which is weird, because I love me some offbeat metal. But something made me come back to this topic all this time later and have another go, and boy howdy, consider yourselves one fan richer!! Great, unique music that sounds like freakin' no one else out there. I'll have seconds, please!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 16, 2018)

I thought the sax solo sounded familiar, I looked up Ihsahn's After credits and saw Jorgen did the sax on that album and I fuuuuggin hated it 95% of the time to the point where it almost killed the album for me. I'm in the camp that a sax almost never works in metal, specifically when it's used for solos. But that's just me and not liking Jorgen's style.

That being said I just listened to it in full on Spotify and will definitely be buying it soon. Great album overall! Very unique and fresh as far as prog (I think you'd be classified as prog? ) metal goes. Certainly better than the million djint clones from the last 8 or so years.


----------



## KFW (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks Braille and BlackMastodon! And yeah, genre classifications are kind of a pain in the ass anymore, but I figure prog is the closest we fit. Only thing I hate about that is generally people expect INSANE SHREDDING or something of the sort. Which I find kind of funny, because it seems like "Progressive" now indicates a very specific sound. 

I think the one I've that classifies it best is post-punk prog.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Nov 19, 2018)

KFW said:


> Which I find kind of funny, because it seems like "Progressive" now indicates a very specific sound.



Yeah, I haven't figured out how to deal with that yet either. When I hear someone say they have a prog/progressive/prog metal band or w/e; I instantly know what to expect, and 9/10 times I'm right on the money. Hardly 'progressive,' but what do we call that genre now? It needs a name


----------



## KFW (Nov 19, 2018)

Most of the time I consider what we call "Progressive" to be modern shred. It's guitar based, the focus is on being technical. Huuuge portion of it being instrumental. Not much different than all the shred albums of the 80s and early 90s, just obviously with modern techniques and production. But the term "shred" is kind of dated in itself, and sort of a lame word to begin with for a genre.

Maybe we're just at a weird turning point with genres, where instead of it being used to label something at a record store it's just a series of adjectives we put together in conversation to describe the music. Honestly curious what music/the conversation of music will be like in 20-30 years. Because it's happening now in hip-hop, there's just too many genres and blends popping up for you to just label something simply "hip hop" and know what it's about. When even just ten years ago you could call something rap or hip-hop and someone would know exactly what to expect.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 19, 2018)

I always found it weird that you have Tool, Dream Theater, Devin Townsend, and Between the Buried and Me all considered progressive metal yet they all sound distinctly different. Like 2 of those bands barely ever shred while the other 2 blow their musical load a couple times per song. Defining genres often involves splitting so many hairs, though, so it's always tough to nail down. Seems like most bands have at least 2 sub-genres listed on their Wikipedia page anyway.


----------



## ihunda (Nov 20, 2018)

I love the two video you posted, this is great! I'll check out the album soon!
Now the singing....


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 20, 2018)

KFW said:


> Thanks Braille...
> 
> I think the one I've that classifies it best is post-punk prog.


The old Triple PPP? Last time I saw one of those, it was in an octocock pr0no.  Either way, great genre name, run with that shit, and go knock Metallica off of their clippy, "Lulu" recording, "St. Anger" mixing throne by a peg or three.


----------



## mastapimp (Nov 20, 2018)

ihunda said:


> I love the two video you posted, this is great! I'll check out the album soon!
> Now the singing....


I've grown to like the vocals after several spins. I've had similar experiences getting into some of my favorite artists whose vocals don't always fit the mold like Ozzy, King Diamond, GnR, Megadeth, etc... takes a little while for them to soak in, then i can't imagine the music without them.


----------



## ihunda (Nov 20, 2018)

mastapimp said:


> I've grown to like the vocals after several spins. I've had similar experiences getting into some of my favorite artists whose vocals don't always fit the mold like Ozzy, King Diamond, GnR, Megadeth, etc... takes a little while for them to soak in, then i can't imagine the music without them.


That's true, Axl Rose and Brian Johnson comes to mind indeed as vocalists who need getting used to ! I am going to give it a few listens,


----------



## brector (Nov 21, 2018)

ihunda said:


> That's true, Axl Rose and Brian Johnson comes to mind indeed as vocalists who need getting used to ! I am going to give it a few listens,


As did Geddy Lee for me

-Brian


----------



## KFW (Dec 4, 2018)

Got some neat-o press!

http://www.blabbermouth.net/cdreviews/planet-silver-screen/


http://www.metalsucks.net/2018/11/2...arino-shows-off-his-metal-t-shirt-collection/


----------



## Krauthammer (Dec 4, 2018)

I really liked this album. First heard it today, a very satisfying listen. 
Also, I for one love pop style vocals over the metals. Totally hear the TearsforFears and Type-O style. Whatever you guys were going for, you nailed it.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 17, 2019)

Hey guys!

Four Stroke Baron debuted a new video this week for our track "A Matter of Seconds" animated by the same artist we used for our first video! We are pretty stoked on it - hope you all dig it as much as we do!



(For anyone curious: I'm the bass player for FSB. I used to be a pretty involved poster here on SSO *years* ago but kinda fell off the map... that said, I'm more than happy to come back from the dead to pimp this video.)


----------



## mastapimp (Jul 18, 2019)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Four Stroke Baron debuted a new video this week for our track "A Matter of Seconds" animated by the same artist we used for our first video! We are pretty stoked on it - hope you all dig it as much as we do!
> 
> ...



Excellent video! I've been a fan of Thomas' work since he did Bedazzled Fingernails. Pretty cool to carry over your characters from the Planet Silver Screen video as well. Rock on!


----------



## Nikolaj Spliid (Jul 18, 2019)

Wow, congratulations dude. I need to find that post and have a listen. Good luck with the tours, man!


----------



## Musiscience (Jul 19, 2019)

Really dig your band's sound. The production and effects give the music a kind of dreamy feel. Great stuff!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 1, 2021)

Big 'ol bump on this one.

New album is out! Congrats, KFW. Looking forward to hearing it, especially since it's mixed by Devin Townsend.

https://fourstrokebaron.bandcamp.com/album/classics?from=fanpub_fnb_pr

Edit: And it's Bandcamp Friday!


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 1, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Big 'ol bump on this one.
> 
> New album is out! Congrats, KFW. Looking forward to hearing it, especially since it's mixed by Devin Townsend.
> 
> ...



Love this band. Got all their releases and 4 of their t-shirts. Can't wait to listen to the new stuff when I get home.


----------



## Werecow (Oct 1, 2021)

Man, i love the lead singer's voice in this band. I'm into some 80's stuff like Depeche Mode and Gary Numan, and the tone of his voice is right up there for me. I love how you mixed that with heavy guitars.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 1, 2021)

Wow. Listening to CLASSICS now, I am really impressed by this. Really unique genre fusion y'all got going on here, great fucking work!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 1, 2021)

Listened to it at work earlier and holy shit. It's dense, weird, unique, and very fucking cool. Some signature Dev stuff in the mix but I think it plays so well into the music. Great stuff.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 1, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Listened to it at work earlier and holy shit. It's dense, weird, unique, and very fucking cool. Some signature Dev stuff in the mix but I think it plays so well into the music. Great stuff.



I don't even really like Devin Townsend or most modern prog metal, but this hits so many things just right for me. I can really feel his influence and actually appreciate what it's adding.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 1, 2021)

I’m catching you guys in Poughkeepsie, NY with Sarah Longfield Abe's Michael Abdow.


----------



## tian (Oct 1, 2021)

Got damn. Another just absolutely excellent album.

So dope.

EDIT: Bought the vinyl in such a rush I cruised through checkout with an old incorrect address lmao. Glad it could be updated...


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Oct 3, 2021)

Really dig everything I've just heard from FSB. Wish I had come across this thread sooner.

Really nice to hear something without just monotone screaming and growling.

Definitely a fan.


----------



## Boofchuck (Oct 4, 2021)

That's wonderful! Congratulations and best of luck.

Edit: Okay, the music is really cool and the video is extra rad. Was not prepared for that. \m/


----------



## mongey (Oct 5, 2021)

Didn’t know this band. Just flicked through the new album on iTunes and I really Liked what I heard. 

Liked the vocals I heard . Melodic without that cheesy metal clean singing feel that rubs me the wrong way. 

Will give it a good listen the next couple weeks as my gym album.


----------



## VGK17 (Oct 5, 2021)

This is awesome! I just bought the album on Bandcamp.


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 12, 2021)

So I'm literally watching you guys. Right now.


----------



## bassisace (Nov 12, 2021)

Nice! It's a breath of fresh air to hear something different. I like the vocals a lot. It's nice to get a break from the "teeny vocals - growl" djent formula. Congrats !



JD27 said:


> Not bad, very different for sure. Vocals actually remind me a bit of Tears for Fears.



Nice backhanded compliment hahah!


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 13, 2021)

Pulled it up on Apple Music - killer stuff! Congrats!


----------



## Nlelith (Nov 27, 2021)

Are any of you guys related to "Following the White Rabbit" band? Or any other Russian band (apart from one obvious feat.)? I'm getting this vibe from your music.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 28, 2021)

Kirk, I still have your Third World Psychic cd in my iTunes rotation in the car form our years ago on the ESP forum. I like this project, creative video too, congrats.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 29, 2021)

Ralyks said:


> View attachment 100002
> View attachment 100003
> 
> 
> So I'm literally watching you guys. Right now.


When I saw them I was super jealous of the bassists embroidered rose tracksuit with the chartreuse stripes.


----------



## Gollapalli (Dec 1, 2021)

>Calling your new album "Classics"
Bold move. It's not bad though.


----------

